# Getting bigger



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Growing well, getting mean


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

are you bringing it down next time you visit? lol


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

now thats what you call breath taking
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow what a beauty!!


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

> Growing well, getting mean


is it getting more aggressive with age?
don't most snakes get less aggressive/jumpy with age? 
Do certain venomous species get more mean with age? 
Or is it just this snake in particular?

looking v beautiful


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

very nice :2thumb:


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

stunning man i love them but not aloud any


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Is this a yellow eyelash viper?

What a sight, stunning.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Very nice, I see your spraying your snakes with ribena :lol:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Absolute beauty


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

how awesome and vibrant does the colour look on that :mf_dribble:


----------



## lilnod88 (Apr 4, 2008)

absolutly stunning! must be great to own such an amamzing snake..


----------



## jasonkwong135 (Mar 27, 2009)

rookie question, what is the redish yellow droplet on the viper?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

jasonkwong135 said:


> rookie question, what is the redish yellow droplet on the viper?


I was going to ask the same. Either it is the way the water looks because of it's colour OR it's been drinking Irn-Bru OR it's something really cool I don't even know about....


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

fantastic snake !!!!
:devil:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Owzy said:


> I was going to ask the same. Either it is the way the water looks because of it's colour OR it's been drinking Irn-Bru OR it's something really cool I don't even know about....



My humid arboreals (non DWA i hasten to add..) often end up with pink droplets on them after feeding time... they end up covered in blood and when that mixes with the water they end up covered in pink drops... that would be my guessing here :whistling2:


Gorgeous snake... :flrt:


----------

